# Devin The Shih Tzu. Died 25th Dec.



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

Devin was my best mate - pure and simple. He followed me from room to room, Slept on my bed and gave me so many reasons to smile every day. He never liked being tidy and loved to play. His character was like no other dog I have ever met. Despite having Arthritis, skin troubles and a very painful back, he kept right on. Brightening our happy home with his random kookiness. He was tough, kind, loving, playful, loopy, funny and a bruiser for his size.

This Christmas day was our darkest ever. One day he was fine, the next he was depressed and in pain. Our vet could find no reason for his sudden deterioration. So, after 3 days and nights of no sleep and pure agony for our boy. We took the decision to put him to sleep.

When other families celebrated, we wept. I still weep now, because his loss was so sudden and needless. Dev-a-dee-bo, we want you to know that we are sorry for being frustrated and short with you. Please understand, we did not know what to do to make you comfortable. We where as lost as you and utterly at the end of our rope. We are glad you are at peace now, little man.

We love you and feel you with us. You will live on forever in our minds and hearts.

All our love, 

Mum (Louisa) Dad (Glenn) and Smokey the cat

ps. Pics attached!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww i am so sorry for your loss. Its horrible when pets need to be put to sleep for a reason you dont know of.  He will be running free in rainbow bridge now with lots of doggy friends, just think how happy he will be with no more pain. He will be looking down on you, waiting untill you join him up there.
R.I.P Devin, you was a gorgeous boy!


----------



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

Awww thankyou. That is kind! And yes, he was gorgeous. Even if he was a scruffy Bleeder! <333 He will be scratching his butt to his hearts content up there and stinking up the place. Gah, I miss him


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

rest well Devin..
R.I.P


----------



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

He'll be snoring, I think. <3


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so sorry what a sad loss
hope she at peace at rainbow bridge
memories are forever
R>I>P>devin


----------



## R3ignlasting (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Shih-Tzu's are a great friend to have.


----------



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

Thankyou both. My search for a new baby is easing my pain. I'm thinking of it in terms of finding a companion for Dev, since his spirit is so strong here.


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

I can understand exactly how you feel Louisa, Glenn and Smokey.

My Beloved Patchy [ 13 and a half year old jack russell] passed away naturally 10 minutes into last Christmas day [2008] and is still very sorely missed and loved.

patchy and Devin are both now our Christmas angels.

Adele, Adrian and Terence and his brother Roly

Rest in peace now Devin


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

He sounds like a true Shih Tzu. My mum's beloved Shih Tzu Poppy was put to sleep after being in so much pain that she bit my mum's face. I'm so sorry for your loss, it will run deep and will take a long while to get over but you'll be left with happy memories that will bring a smile to your face. 

Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Devin.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

My heart goes out to you


----------



## AmbiguousBliss (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind and caring comments. I still do miss him dearly but what really gets to me is there was no reason for his pain. It was sudden and horrible to live with. The such for a puppy is even more demoralizing. I've made another post about that 

Thanks again


----------

